# Bachmann 0-6-0 and DCC/Sound



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been collecting N Christmas train sets for a possible Christmas layout for work. I have a Kato ONP, and a Microstrains Hit Chocolate Special and the MT Reindeer Belt with the MRC 4-6-2.

They all seem to be upgradeable easily enough to DCC and sound, and DCC would certainly be easier to manage multiple trains.

I saw the Bachman has a Christmas passenger set and a freight set, both using the 0-6-0 as motive power. My question: has anybody tried to add DCC to this engine (0-6-0 or 2-6-0) as they are basically the same. I did read Spookshow's review, he said it was not easy. Just wondering if anyone has anyone has a different perspective.

I saw a set for what I think is a good price. So I want to add it. Even if 2 sit while 2 run, that works for me. I will still go ahead and convert the others and run them DC if needed. Don't really know yet, got to design the layout. Almost positive the KATO ONP is going to be an EL. 

Anyway thanks in advance.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cramped space*



ftauss said:


> I've been collecting N Christmas train sets for a possible Christmas layout for work. I have a Kato ONP, and a Microstrains Hit Chocolate Special and the MT Reindeer Belt with the MRC 4-6-2.
> 
> They all seem to be upgradeable easily enough to DCC and sound, and DCC would certainly be easier to manage multiple trains.
> 
> ...




ftauss;

I have not done this conversion, but I do have an early version of the Bachmann 0-6-0. The engine I have is pretty full with motor and mechanism. While there are some pretty small DCC decoders available, you are likely going to be very cramped for space inside an N-scale 0-6-0. The tender will be the key since it has a bit more empty space than the locomotive. The problem will be fitting both a decoder, and a speaker into such a small tender. The tender I have is just for show. It does not have electrical pickups, or even metal wheels. The locomotive just pulls it along, like any other car. You may have to add metal wheels, and wiper contacts to the tender, unless the newer Bachmann 0-6-0 is a different design, with pickups in the tender. The motor will need to be insulated from the frame, and some tiny wires will need to feed the output power of, most likely, a tender-mounted decoder, to the motor in the locomotive. I think this would be a very complicated, and difficult, conversion. You might consider replacing the train set's 0-6-0 with a different locomotive, factory-equipped with DCC and sound.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

traction fan said:


> ftauss;
> 
> I have not done this conversion, but I do have an early version of the Bachmann 0-6-0. The engine I have is pretty full with motor and mechanism. While there are some pretty small DCC decoders available, you are likely going to be very cramped for space inside an N-scale 0-6-0. The tender will be the key since it has a bit more empty space than the locomotive. The problem will be fitting both a decoder, and a speaker into such a small tender. The tender I have is just for show. It does not have electrical pickups, or even metal wheels. The locomotive just pulls it along, like any other car. You may have to add metal wheels, and wiper contacts to the tender, unless the newer Bachmann 0-6-0 is a different design, with pickups in the tender. The motor will need to be insulated from the frame, and some tiny wires will need to feed the output power of, most likely, a tender-mounted decoder, to the motor in the locomotive. I think this would be a very complicated, and difficult, conversion. You might consider replacing the train set's 0-6-0 with a different locomotive, factory-equipped with DCC and sound.
> 
> ...


The tender has been improved quite a bit according to Spookshow's reviews. The main reason for the set is it is a Christmas set the engine is already painted. 

MRC makes a DCC/sound 2-6-0. That certainly is an option. I'm not afraid of repainting it myself.

There is plenty of time.


----------

